
Quintura for Kids - intuitive and safe search engine for kids - Paul
http://kids.quintura.com
======
e1ven
That's a very clever site, but I worry about scalability- If you're adding
links manually you're going to run into the same problem that yahoo ran into,
but without the Ad-revenue to try to overcome it.

I'm also slightly worried that it's a difficult thing for kids to type or say,
but I imagine they'll have it bookmarked for the most part.

------
rms
Not bad at all, how do you guys compile the white list?

------
jwecker
Very good clouding.

